# Hugo W



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

I wonder if he will ever come back to this forum?........


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

"The fact that Hugo W was .... "


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

a very witty fellow......


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Was he also Captain Sarcastic or was that Vek? ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

No, Vek is also known as Vlastan. They start with the same letter, so thats proof enough for me.....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> No, Vek is also known as Vlastan. They start with the same letter, so thats proof enough for me.....


Oh nooooo...you got me now!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Yeah


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Yeah


Really ;D


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

> I wonder if he will ever come back to this forum?........


I quite liked winding him up as he would always bite without fail ;D


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

I reckon he'll be back........................


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I reckon he'll be back........................


soooozeeee's back! All these old alter-egos are being wheeled out again Â  Â 

As for Hugo, I heard that he never actually left the forum.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

don't really care.... Â it's a better forum without him


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> don't really care.... Â it's a better forum without him


He was going after you a lot...and we know this!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> don't really care....


Nor do I! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Nah, I disagree. Actually, I thought Hugo was a pretty decent guy. Miss his cutting (but fair in my eyes) comments which some people found offensive. 
Only 'cos he didn't mince his words, people thought this was abnormal.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2003)

> He was going after you a lot...and we know this! Â


hhhmmmmm....... and no idea why :-/ (never ask a question about spark plugs again!) ... but he got back as much as he deserved ;D ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Hugo won't be back. Mike Bailey is posting as himself again now...


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Hugo won't be back. Mike Bailey is posting as himself again now...


That's enough evidence for me ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I see both Ruffles and MRK1V have arrived back in the same week. Positive proof that they are the same person. Its all the evidence *I* need.....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I see both Ruffles and MRK1V have arrived back in the same week. Positive proof that they are the same person. Its all the evidence *I* need.....


But ruffles is smart (quite ) and has a good command of the english language :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> But ruffles is smart (quite ) and has a good command of the english language :-/


He didn't want us to suspect him of course.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Sorry saw this thread and thought you were talking about my new born Hugo William :-[ ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Sorry saw this thread and thought you were talking about my new born Hugo William Â :-[ ;D


Does he come on here then?


----------

